# Fear Aggression (I think) Any suggestions on how to get my dog over this?!!!



## finleyf (Nov 2, 2013)

My dog is about 8 months old and for the past couple of month we have seen some startling behaviors arise that are worrisome. He is a German Shepherd/Australian shepherd mix that we rescued when he was 4 months old. We took him everywhere with us when he was a little puppy. He was perfect, and would just relax wherever we took him. He was curious about new people, and usually just calm and collected, letting them pet him giving them a lick or two. He was never desperate for attention from strangers like some puppies, but he was always very curious. 

In the past two months his personality has sort of shifted. He first started getting terrified of strangers out of nowhere. It started with lunging and barking. We have been working with him continuously to change this behavior, but a bigger problem has now surfaced. He is getting over the aggressive barking on walks but has turned to biting/nipping. It is so strange, and scary. We cannot have anyone bend down and get in his face or he will lunge at them without warning! we have been trying to have people offer a fist for him to smell, and he is trained to "say hi" and sniff their hand. Sometimes he is great and will let someone pet him, other times he is fine, but as the person turns away he will lunge and bite at their hand. Sometimes I can see he is uncomfortable and I just avoid the situation. It is much worse at our home. If we have someone come over, he will randomly nip their legs, and if they try to pet him (even with treats involved) he will do this death stare and then lunge at their face or their hand. He is very submissive to us, and we tell him firmly "no" and he will cower. But then he will do it again when they turn their back on him. He hasn't broken skin with his bites (thank goodness he has good bit inhibition), but he has ripped clothing and nipped skin.

I would love to hear if anyone has experienced this. I don't know if it is just his true personality and we need to just avoid and lock him up when people come over or if there is some way we can get him over this? He is so cute people always want to pet him. I have been using lots of treats and positive reinforcement with training and I wonder if I need to be more firm with him? I just don't know if I have done something wrong and am making him worse. Also, we are contemplating hiring a behaviorist... has anyone had success with one?

He is also loves other dogs, and we take him to doggie daycare and dogparks multiple times a week. It is just people he has problems with.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't think this is fear aggression, sounds as though he hasn't had any bad experiences. I remember when my boy was around 8 to 12 months his personality changed and he was definitely experimenting with dominance and testing me.

I suppose it is important to remember that German and Australian Shepherds are working breeds, their herding abilities are inbuilt and like cattle dogs, corgis, boarder collies they do tend to nip, like they would if herding stock.

If it were me, I would try not to put him in the position of where he might nip and if this is unavoidable to make him do obedience exercises such as sit and drop and to look at you then reward him. Try not to get worked up as they are so good at reading how we are feeling and if he knows you are nervous then his reaction may not be good.

Also really tire him out with a long walk or jog etc and then allow him the opportunity of meeting someone. A well exercised dog is a well behaved dog.

Settle on your preferred way of managing this and then just stick with it and perseverance usually pays off - don't give up


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This is the age where dogs start reacting. 


> It is so strange, and scary. We cannot have anyone bend down and get in his face or he will lunge at them without warning! we have been trying to have people offer a fist for him to smell, and he is trained to "say hi" and sniff their hand.


 Don't let people do this!! You need to manage his environment.
Stop with the dogpark/daycare because it isn't a structured environment. You need to manage his being, because he can't mentally cope with everything that is being tossed at him. Put yourself in his paws. He's young, he's overwhelmed, he reacts because he can't think fast enough to deal with it. After he matures, he may be easier able to deal, but for now, it is up to YOU to help manage his environment. 
Keep his *CONFIDENCE* level *HIGH* and work on your bond, training, and something other than a dog park or daycare to keep his mind occupied. 
Don't correct him if he doesn't know the reason for the correcting. It isn't fair to him. Behaviorist at this stage is not necessary, go to a good obedience class with distractions so you can learn how to handle him...but choose that trainer carefully.


----------



## honeysdad (Oct 12, 2013)

finleyf, I think you're right in recognizing the two different types of aggression. You seem to have gotten him over the first phase. I have no experience with the second phase - random biting and nipping. However, given his breeding, I would second the suggestion that obedience classes would be beneficial for this dog. I'm sure he'd excel.

How does he react to people in the dog park? Too busy having fun with other dogs?


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

i dont know about you but if my dog thought he could just nip people whenever he wants i would give him one heck of a correction. he can be scared all he wants but if you dont correct him when he nips you're only empowering him. dogs go through different temperments and phases as they mature but i would never allow mine to put teeth on a human without a big big correction.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would keep him leashed when people come over so you can correct the behaviors. i agree fearful or not they need to learn how to behave in situations. you have to have control over things so that he can learn this. i agree more obedience and controlled experiences will help.


----------



## finleyf (Nov 2, 2013)

Thank you all for the great suggestions! I am willing to do anything to get him over this. It seems like I need to be more in control of the situations I put him in. I know he is still in a learning stage... but I don't want him to learn the wrong things! Thanks for the suggestion of obedience class. Because he knows so many commands (he is so smart) I didn't think that obedience class would be very beneficial, but working with him in a different environment would probably really help me be able to control him better. We will try that before we hire a behaviorist. Thanks again for all your comments; it is really giving me the confidence to keep working with him.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i would also go observe obdeience classes first to see what they are like before you take your dog in. not all obedience classes and trainers are best for you and your dog. especially when working with fear issues you need the right class and trainer. i have seen fear dogs get worse with the wrong atmosphere/class/trainer. sometimes things are to overwhelming for them. a small class would be better. actually my advice would be work with a private trainer first then slowly work into more people/dogs in a class atmosphere. a private trainer can eval your dog and you and work with you one on one, so you have the tools to handle more distracting situations etc.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

finleyf said:


> Thank you all for the great suggestions! I am willing to do anything to get him over this. It seems like I need to be more in control of the situations I put him in. I know he is still in a learning stage... but I don't want him to learn the wrong things! Thanks for the suggestion of obedience class.* Because he knows so many commands (he is so smart) I didn't think that obedience class would be very beneficial*, but working with him in a different environment would probably really help me be able to control him better. We will try that before we hire a behaviorist. Thanks again for all your comments; it is really giving me the confidence to keep working with him.


I think one thing you need to understand is that there is more to Obedience than sit/stay/down. Our trainer insisted that before we start on obedience we needed to go over and_ learn_ *basic manners*. Your puppy may know many commands but he doesn't have good manners because he probably doesn't know what they are. Basic manners: no jumping on people; no biting/nipping (even when playing); no pulling on the leash; no charging through doors etc. IMO a one-to-one trainer is probably going to be able to help more with your issues of *manners. *
Group classes usually have a set structure to learn certain things in a given order and don't give much time to address individual issues. Plus your dog knows sit/stay/down already. Plus a private trainer will most likely evaluate your pups activity needs and test his interests and make suggestions to help you keep him busy in a good way. 

Best of luck!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I'd see if you can find a trainer that works with this type of dog.

Control Unleashed by Leslie McDevitt is a good book that has exercises to help dogs with reactivity learn how to deal. If you can find a trainer that holds small group class based on the book, it would be great!
Here is Leslie's website for more info on her methods. Leslie McDevitt: Control Unleashed®: Home Page


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

Good advice everyone. i agree...............finding a trainer that can address this issue will be alot more benificial. this issues is alot different than your happy go lucky pup who has no issues with people, dogs etc. So, a different approach is necessary. absolutely go with a private trainer, get your dog evaluated and learn what his needs and limitations are and learn how to work with it. if you were to just jump into a general class with no idea how to control things it will be very frustrating, your dog will pick up on the frustration and it will make things worse.


----------

